# Edimax range extender Mac os x setup help



## paddyfpaddyf (Jun 8, 2010)

Having real problems setting up the Edimax EW-7416APN Wireless 802.11n Access Point - Range extender.

We use a bt homehub downstairs and this is to bridge the gap and give strong wifi upstairs.

this was the help that i found for setting it up with PC's. i have tried to follow it but it just wont work!!!

*
1.Access your own router (see your manual or CD and type in to address bar on Internet Explorer e.g. 192.168.2.1 )and write down the IP Address of your Router (same as what you used to access it).Also write down subnet mask e.g 255.255.255.0 and the DHCP Range e,g. 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.2.100 ).Also channel number. 

2. Go to the Edimax website -choose support-enter 7416APN and download the Set Up Wizard File -it works for Vista and XP. 

3. See the Edimax manaul on the CD to connect the Edimax.Go to show connections or network connections.Right click on the LAN Port and change the TCP/IP properties as on the edimax instructions to 192.168.2.2. 

3. In the folder where you downloaded the Set up wizard compressed zip -click on the file.Then click set up wizard,then click English,then click Wizard,then click o AP Main.It will ask you to extract or Run.Choose Run.

4.The Edimax Wizard screen will open. 
5. Connect the Edimax to your PC via the LAN Port-DO NOT CONNECT IT TO THE ROUTER 
6. The wizard will detect your Edimax. 
7. Follow step by step instructions.It will find your existing network and router. 
8.Enter IP address for the Edimax on same string but outside the range of your router -if range say is 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.2.100 the say choose 192.168.2.101 for the edimax.Subnet mask same as your router e.g 255.255.255.0 
and the Gateway is the address of your router e.g. 192.168.2.2 
Enter your network security settings e.g. WPA AES and the password-suggest same as your current network 
The wizard will accept the settings and reboot the edimax. 
Then simply use one of your wireless laptops to connect to the Edimax network.You will be asked for the password/passkey.If connects successfully you are done. 
Simply unplug the Edimax from the LAN port.Remember to change the TCP/IP settings of the LAN Port to what they were. 
Now choose a site for the Edimax within range of your router and plug it in to a mains socket. 
Connect all your laptops one by one to the edimax if they are nearer to taht than your main router. 

This method works,and you never connect the Edimax to the router. *


If you could give me some help it would be most appreciated.
Cheers
Paddy


----------

